# ***SNARE/TRAP WARNING***



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanted to let all the chukar hunters and rabbit hunters know, beginning New Year day, I will begin setting as many as 300 snares out west. Without giving specific locations, I'm blanketing west of Redwood Road to the Nevada line. I-80 south to the state line. 

I worry about hunting dogs hitting a snare. I built 100 snares that I added "kill springs" to and they will NOT relax but get tighter. 

I'm sure I'm not the only trapper running the area and recommend to all that hunt the area with dogs, to have in their possession a high quality cable cutter just incase. They can be purchased from any trapping supply store. A snare (cable restraint) has the ability to kill a coyote within 2 minutes. So please....be prepared if your best friend gets in one that you have the resource to get them out before it kills them.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I thought you wait till after the bird hunts were over? 
Thanks for the PSA


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

So you are running 300 snares in an area that is basically the size of Vermont and New Hampshire, ok, thanks for the heads up I guess? Unless you state specific areas this notice is not helpful.

If you don't want to mess with chukar dogs then don't set snares in chukar areas. Keep your snares in the flats and you would be good to go. I have a feeling the areas you will be running snares are not chukar areas. Running that many snares and checking them would probably require that they be set close to a road so again, not chukar areas. I keep cable cutters in my truck but don't carry them on me. I have had one dog in a decade of chukar hunting get caught in a snare. It was in Idaho and luckily the snare went over the beeper collar and could not cinch down. My dogs are generally several hundred yards in front of me hunting so in the right circumstance I wouldn't be able to get to them in time regardless. Luckily with the nature of trapping, the traps are generally set close to a road where chukar hunters and dogs don't spend much time. 

How often do you have to check snares? Do you have to have your ID# on each snare?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

one4fishing said:


> I thought you wait till after the bird hunts were over?
> Thanks for the PSA


Chukar hunt runs until 2-15-23. That is when Yotes heavy fur will begin to drop. 
I've got 89 footholds out now, I began setting 12-10-22. Footholds won't harm a dog (only a sore paw for a day) I don't worry about those as much as I do with a snare.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Airborne said:


> So you are running 300 snares in an area that is basically the size of Vermont and New Hampshire, ok, thanks for the heads up I guess? Unless you state specific areas this notice is not helpful.
> 
> If you don't want to mess with chukar dogs then don't set snares in chukar areas. Keep your snares in the flats and you would be good to go. I have a feeling the areas you will be running snares are not chukar areas. Running that many snares and checking them would probably require that they be set close to a road so again, not chukar areas. I keep cable cutters in my truck but don't carry them on me. I have had one dog in a decade of chukar hunting get caught in a snare. It was in Idaho and luckily the snare went over the beeper collar and could not cinch down. My dogs are generally several hundred yards in front of me hunting so in the right circumstance I wouldn't be able to get to them in time regardless. Luckily with the nature of trapping, the traps are generally set close to a road where chukar hunters and dogs don't spend much time.
> 
> How often do you have to check snares? Do you have to have your ID# on each snare?


I will send a message your way with where I'll be placing them. I'm not going to give exact information over a public forum, as I'm sure 90% of chukar hunters wouldn't be specific as to the mountain drainage they hunt.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Why not run east I-15 for six weeks to kill Yotes off winter range to help deer?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OriginalOscar said:


> Why not run east I-15 for six weeks to kill Yotes off winter range to help deer?


Very close to populated areas and to many eyes in the area. PIA getting permission to trap on WMU's as well.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck on your line. Sounds like a significant commitment! I hunt birds a lot and trap a little. There's room for everyone, but it's wise to be cautious on both ends.

I've run into one trap in all my years, which was just last year by Eureka. It was a four coil, laminated Bridger, nice trap. I stepped right on it while chukar hunting. Startled me, for sure. 

Like Airborne, I think my dog would be dead before I realized there was a problem if she got caught in a snare. However, I think it is so unlikely I'm not going to stress about it much. I'll just keep her at heel until we're up on the mountain.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People have to realize that there are other trappers out there doing the same thing without notifying anyone.

I have a nephew who lost a dog to a snare a few years ago. No notices, no signage in the area.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cable cutters. Good tip for something I havent considered before. Just ordered a small pair to keep in the vest.

Thanks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Cable cutters. Good tip for something I havent considered before. Just ordered a small pair to keep in the vest.
> 
> Thanks.


Montgomery Fur in Ogden is where I purchase the majority of my trapping, snaring items. I have a couple pair of the Swiss Made cutters. ($79.99 each) I have a set in my trap bag and a set on the workbench, they are the best I've used. I have the Japanese cable cutter/swaging arm bolted to my bench where I build the snares. I swear I have more $$ invested in tools and equipment than I make off the fur.  But it sure is fun.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> I wanted to let all the chukar hunters and rabbit hunters know, beginning New Year day, I will begin setting as many as 300 snares out west. Without giving specific locations, I'm blanketing west of Redwood Road to the Nevada line. I-80 south to the state line.
> 
> I worry about hunting dogs hitting a snare. I built 100 snares that I added "kill springs" to and they will NOT relax but get tighter.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only trapper running the area and recommend to all that hunt the area with dogs, to have in their possession a high quality cable cutter just incase. They can be purchased from any trapping supply store. A snare (cable restraint) has the ability to kill a coyote within 2 minutes. So please....be prepared if your best friend gets in one that you have the resource to get them out before it kills them.


My belief is that every snare must be checked every 48 hrs?
How in the heck can you check that many in that time frame?


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

OriginalOscar said:


> Why not run east I-15 for six weeks to kill Yotes off winter range to help deer?


Breaking news: winter range exists on the WEST side of I-15 too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> My belief is that every snare must be checked every 48 hrs?
> How in the heck can you check that many in that time frame?


Footholds, are a 48hr. (every 2 days) If you use a "killing" lethal device, such as a body grip "conibear" trap, or a snare/cable restraint that has a non-relaxing lock, and catches on the neck, is a 96hr. (every 4 days) check time. Yes, it can be difficult to check that many traps in that small time frame. It takes 48 hrs. for the human scent to leave the trap location. The most snares I've set up in one day was 45. So it takes a couple weeks to set up 300. That's what I have to set out now, doesn't mean I'll get them all set. If I only get 100 out and they are producing fur, it's better than 300 sets that dont produce. just like hunting and real estate....location, location, location is what produces.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good of you to post the warning.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Bux n Dux said:


> Breaking news: winter range exists on the WEST side of I-15 too.


Breaking news: WEST of I-15 lower elevation, lots of winter range, less deer.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

OriginalOscar said:


> Breaking news: WEST of I-15 lower elevation, lots of winter range, less deer.


Calm down gramps. You said it, not me.

Might need to spend a little more time out of the truck. Most deer don’t winter down in the valley, even on the west side of I-15. They actually stay pretty high, well above 8000’ if they can.


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

I have seen fawn deer dead and dried up in snares that were set where animals go under the fence. "Trapper" probably forgot where they put them all. I didn't realize someone could run that many "traps". Crazy. I take a full day to set 3-4 trail cameras. Setting trail cameras is the closest thing I have ever done to trapping. Cool way to catch critters but more of a catch and release deal. I'd hope that each snare has some way to identify the trapper that set it, so the trapper that leaves one out by mistake is liable for killing something unintentional or out of season.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Slockem said:


> I have seen fawn deer dead and dried up in snares that were set where animals go under the fence. "Trapper" probably forgot where they put them all. I didn't realize someone could run that many "traps". Crazy. I take a full day to set 3-4 trail cameras. Setting trail cameras is the closest thing I have ever done to trapping. Cool way to catch critters but more of a catch and release deal. I'd hope that each snare has some way to identify the trapper that set it, so the trapper that leaves one out by mistake is liable for killing something unintentional or out of season.


I'm sure there are incidental catches that have happened as you described. However, I've never seen a deer go under a fence. Not saying it isn't possible, but I haven't witnessed it. Antelope yes, but not a mule deer. 
I guarantee you there's more incidental wildlife deaths caused by motor vehicles that all the snares ever set in the state. I would also bet that more coyotes, bobcats and lions kill more deer in one day than 10 years worth of snares. 
I've snared other wild animals that were not the target animal originally set for. In all my years of trapping, I have never walked up on trapped or snared deer in any of my sets. I know there are those out there that don't follow the rules/regulations. They are the ones where you found what you described. I am sorry that you had to see that. A few bad apples kind of thing for sure. Not all people are law abiding citizens. Prisons are full and speeding tickets are still handed out.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Bux n Dux said:


> Most deer don’t winter down in the valley, even on the west side of I-15. They actually stay pretty high, well above 8000’ if they can.


Deer can't winter in valley because of development on traditional winter range and primary reason our deer herds along Wasatch Front are greatly diminished. 

Snowbird base 7800', Solitude base 7900'. Think about your 8000'


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

OriginalOscar said:


> Deer can't winter in valley because of development on traditional winter range and primary reason our deer herds along Wasatch Front are greatly diminished.
> 
> Snowbird base 7800', Solitude base 7900'. Think about your 8000'


On a north slope? At the bottom of a canyon? 

You’re showing your lack of experience and basic knowledge again… but then again, that might be the only way you see anything remotely close to 8000’, especially in the winter. 🤭


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Bux n Dux said:


> On a north slope? At the bottom of a canyon?


Are you asking question or making statement?


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

OriginalOscar said:


> Are you asking question or making statement?


I’m asking you the question, to see if you might detect any issues in your argument. 

Obviously not.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Bux n Dux said:


> I’m asking you the question, to see if you might detect any issues in your argument.
> 
> Obviously not.


Not argument; factual.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

OriginalOscar said:


> Not argument; factual.


Factual snow depth at 8000’, on a north slope, and the bottom of a shaded canyon. The stupid runs deep in you.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Bux n Dux said:


> Factual snow depth at 8000’, on a north slope, and the bottom of a shaded canyon. The stupid runs deep in you.


Ok


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So Taxidermist- how many critters have you caught? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> So Taxidermist- how many critters have you caught? Inquiring minds want to know


I intended to "hit the trail" between Christmas and New Year. I stayed home and shoveled the 14" of snow instead. Depending on the amount of snow on the desert, I might not make it out at all. Besides, I have an itch for ice fishing and I may need to scratch that first.

If I get out and run the snare line, I'll report a little of the success.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Ice fishing and trapping... gotta pick one!! Ice fishing won for me although I loved trapping..


----------

